# When can you trust a puppy?



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

I have read and heard not to trust young LGDs enough to take heed to the warning but when do you know when? My 5 month old Anatolian seems pretty solid around the goats, both young and old. I spy on her often when she don't know I'm there and she's a perfect angel. Is that definitely too young?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They are all different

Often problems show up when they are "teenagers" (6 months -1 year).

Some never have problems at all


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

The Lgd's are the exception to the rule that you cannot stop a dog once they have killed and eaten chickens. Usually, if they are going to get into trouble, it is between 6-10 months, and sometimes longer. But at about a year, they seem to start growing up. 

If your pup is an angel at 5 months, cross your fingers, but you probably have a great dog. Enjoy her!!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, I'm still watching her with a cautious eye. I guess I will have to watch her a while during the teen-age time. It's amazing how playful she will be by herself and so gentle and calm around the goats. I really love this pup.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Puppies?
Never. You can never trust puppies. 
Dogs yes, puppies no.

The ultra short stages of puppies;
>Bringing home to 5 months - I am so lucky, I have the Best Dog Ever.
>6-8 months - Honey, did you see the puppy? She was _just_ here... Oh, crap.
>8 months to 1 year - the Your Dog phase. "_Your_ dog just pulled all the clothes off the line." "Is that where he went after I chased _your_ dog out of the barn after he ate the handle off my hammer?" "Oh, no, _you_ were the one who wanted him, now _you_ can re-plant my flower beds."
>1 year to 18 months - She was a good dog yesterday, now she's racing around like a crackhead. Did she get into something?
>18 months to 2 years - What's that? Waay down at the end of the tunnel? Why I think it's light!
2 years and up - If you've done your job right, you've got a good dog and you can trust him.


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Ha ha, Otter. You aren't going to sell many puppies with that pitch.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

That is awesome Otter!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with Monster Malak, if you can get past ten months they start to line out. Occasionally there's the blockhead, stubborn one, etc. But they seem to be fine by 10 mos. Some quite earlier even. I have been able to leave my Pyrenean Mastiffs in all day with goats since 5-6 months of age. Amazed me!


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, she amazed me again last night. Something has been getting my stupid chickens that roost on the ground. I work a weird shift at work so I go to milk goats at midnight. When I went out to the barn something had chased a chicken into the goat field but she wasn't harmed. The little LGD saw her and made a break for her (she has had no chicken training). I growled at her with a no and she stopped. She was still watching the chicken when I finally had to leave. I figured the worst would happen by the time I got home today and couldn't wait to see if this particular chicken had survived the night. I figured I'd see barred rock feathers everywhere but to my delight she was untouched. One of my white hens wasn't so lucky though that was in a pen isolated from the dog and something had gotten her and dragged her off.
I know she's too young to be expected to guard anything but I give her credit for saving that one hen. She was a sitting duck (so to speak) out in the middle of that pasture.


----------

